# Mercedes 709d MPG?



## Tadhg (Mar 23, 2016)

Hi there!

Going to buy a camper soon enough. I'm researching at the moment and have just come across this great site.

Have been looking at a Mercedes 709d. Its 6.5 tonne and has a 3.8 lt engine. I'm just wondering would it cost too much in fuel to drive it around. How many mpg does it do?

Thanks 
Tadhg


----------

